# 69 commercial 10a slip clutch problems



## geoffreywsmith (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a 1969 commercial 10a that has been nothing but perfect for last 40 plus years and now is giving me trouble with the slip clutch with attachments. 

I first started sensing a little slippage when snow blowing heavy snow but didn't think much of it this winter as it was a heavy year for us in MA. Then this spring all of sudden my 40 inch mower deck would start slipping and causing a racket and I would have to dissengage and then engage again to get the mower spinning again. I then switched the clutch plate with one of my other attachments and was able to mow the lawn with no problem. Then last weekend it started slipping again.

Do you think the oil in the transmission is contaminated or something more serious in the transmission? 

Any help appreciated.

ThankS

Geoff


----------

